# Available in Colorado



## anns (Jan 10, 2005)

We are available in Colorado for sub work. We are based in the south metro Denver area. When it is not snowing in denver we will travel many places in the state. 
We have an Excursion Diesel with a 7.5 std unimount. We also have access to several other trucks and bobcats.

Send an email, [email protected] or call at
303-961-3170

Thanks, :bluebounc


----------

